# So Annoyed



## Kymiie (Nov 28, 2009)

So for christmas I wanted to get my boyfriend something special, so I was gonna get him a tv...
Found out his mum has got him one... So annoyed because now i have no idea... do any of you have any suggestions?
xxx


----------



## Isa (Nov 28, 2009)

What about a MP3 player, a camera, a game (Nintendo WII, Playstation 3, XBOX...)?...


----------



## sammi (Nov 28, 2009)

Make him something =] It always makes it more special. For example if you have a lot of pictures of you two together, make a framed collage or start a scrapbook. You could write him a poem or a special letter..I knit too, and recently made my Tony some socks, and he LOVES them to death, especially with the cold weather here now. Just a few ideas =]


----------



## Isa (Nov 28, 2009)

I love the scrapbook idea, it is very cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 28, 2009)

Those portable GPS thing-a-ma-bobs are coming down in price. Maybe he'd like one of those.


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 28, 2009)

Portable dvd player along with the complete season of his fav tv progra. Knowing his age would help too


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 28, 2009)

Hes just turned 19
He already has an Ipod but it is old, but why it still works and in good condition i dont want to buy him a new one!
He has an XBOX 360 but i dont really want to pay Ã‚Â£50 a game seems point less to me TBH!
Scrapbook, yeah very sweet, dave would like that too but.... it will end up in a draw, ive made and done him stuff befor but when his mates come round they laughed at him so he gets a bit enbarrised so he doesnt really appreciate stuff like that as much as he used to.

Now for the Portable DVD Player, that would be good but we hardly go out alot for him to use it, but when we go on holiday... what a good idea... going to search on that 1!
Obsessed with family guy lol he has series 1-6 so will have to get him 7 & 8 and maybe some of the extra ones like happy freaking christmas and blue harvest!


Thanks for all these ideas people, keep them coming please not forced to get him a portable dvd player open to any ideas!

THNKS!
xx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

My husband is a little older than your boyfriend (50!) but he asked for a subscription to update the street maps on his Garmin 4 times a year...it costs $120 or so.

Also, most men need a nice belt at some point in their life, and last year we got my husband some nice leather slippers. They were Minnetonka, who make great slippers, but I just saw an UGG ad that showed men's slippers that looked comfy and stylish...


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 28, 2009)

My nannah has bought him some simpsons slippers, lol!
Belt.. he always buys jeans with belts.
He is so hard to get for, which is why today when his mum told me she has got him a tv i burst into tears... I want it to be special for him, last year i got him loads of little bits but this year i want to go big!
Have thought of a sat nav, but 1 he borrows his mums when needed and 2 he most of the time knows everywhere... Ive been going out with him for 2 years and we used it once for ''alton towers theme park''

xxxx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

Try a Solutions catalog (or maybe they have a web site), or just google "gifts for men" and you should have tons of choices, maybe one of which will strike you as "the one'!

I also got my husband this beautiful leather "tray" with sides that he uses to put all of his junk like coins, keys, earplugs, etc, in on his bedside table. I think I got it through Crate and Barrel or one of those sites. 

I don't know if this will interest you, but the best Christmas present I ever got, that was so special and so unique was a "crystal" shaped chunk of glass/plastic, that had all five of my kids likenesses inside, not as pictures, but as 3-D holigrams, sort of. You can see the front and sides of their heads. The chunk sits on a stand and plugs in so that different colors of light are then projected through it, and you can turn on a switch to make it slowly revolve. Fred got it in Las Vegas. You could get one with your picture, or one of the two of you together, or you could make it REALLY special and put a picture of Crush in the middle of it!!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 28, 2009)

I have to disagree with the home made idea gift, most guys don't really want that, most of us like tech, a homemade gift may be a great idead for gilrs/women, but guys don't really like that stuff IMHO.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 28, 2009)

Buy a gift voucher for a day trip, or overnight stay, or a weekend in london or something that you wouldnt usually do. I have dont that in the past and it works well, and men usually appreciate it, but then i'm probably not the best person to be giving out relationship advice!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 28, 2009)

alfiethetortoise said:


> but then i'm probably not the best person to be giving out relationship advice!



I'm sensing a story for maybe another time??? LOL!!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 28, 2009)

Perhaps one day i shall indeed reveal all to the tortoise forum, but i can't tell all my stories at the beginning if alfie is to reach into a great old tortoise age as i could have another 70 years of tortoise forum banter ahead of me yet


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Home made stuff is iffy for guys. I've gotten some good stuff (51 w. 4 kids), but also a lot of "Oh, how nice, let me put it away for safe keeping" stuff. There is an exception...

2. FOOD. Make him a dessert. munchies or snack every month for a year- not just a little something, but like a couple dozen cookies, a pan of brownies, etc. You know what they say- feed a guy and he'll never leave. Or is that cats? Same idea. Certs for a dinner out every month or two works also.

3. Does he have one of the pocketable video cameras, like the Flip or Kodak SiPX or whatever it is called (which is supposed to be better than the Flip)? These are pretty cool, rather cheap, and a lot of fun. 

4. How about a pocketable game system? Cheaper than the consoles- and harder to play on and ignore you. 

5. Does he have a hobby or interest you can exploit? You said Family Guy- maybe some Family Guy bobbleheads. 

Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 2, 2009)

He doesnt have to travel to watch somehting on his portable dvd...he can go outside on a nice day and sit on the lawn or porch and watch a few family guys episodes


ALSO!!! since youre in the uk...does your b/f like football(not "american football")??
if so... you can get him a jersey! Bristish Premire league is VERY popluar.They can go from about 50 t0 100 US dollars.
I sure would like my gf to buy me a soccer jersey


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is my update!
I decided to go buy him little things again so here is what I have got him
t-shirt
inbetweeners series 1 and 2 DVD
family guy series 7 DVD
family guy merry freaking christmas DVD
bear grills born survivor series 1 DVD
lacoste red aftershave
big tub of sweets
boyfriend rosiette
a tortoise magnet (lonesome george kind) quoting men have 3 main hairstyles parted, unparted and departed.
wallace and gromit hand cross stitched bookmark
best boyfriend keyring
simpsons duff mug
some migles chocolates
ozzy osborne auto biography book ''i am ozzy''
lynx body set
and a personalised sheffield wednesday history of book for him
oh and a drill for work 


What do you all think?
xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2009)

I think he's a lucky man!


----------



## Kayti (Dec 8, 2009)

Geez! All I got my boyfriend was a towel with a giant penis on it. 
I'm the worst girlfriend.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 8, 2009)

Your not the worst girlfriend at all! Probly one of the best
Its not about quantity, quality or price its about being happy and spending tiime with loved ones
Daves always says to me when i ask what he wants he say ''just you thats it''
xx


----------



## Kayti (Dec 8, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> Your not the worst girlfriend at all! Probly one of the best
> Its not about quantity, quality or price its about being happy and spending tiime with loved ones
> Daves always says to me when i ask what he wants he say ''just you thats it''
> xx



Awww that's cute


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

dreadyA said:


> ALSO!!! since youre in the uk...does your b/f like football(not "american football")??
> if so... you can get him a jersey! Bristish Premire league is VERY popluar.They can go from about 50 t0 100 US dollars.
> I sure would like my gf to buy me a soccer jersey



What team? I'm sure you know that Liverpool is the best one.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 8, 2009)

My boyfriend supports ''sheffield wednesday''
Nothing as big as liverpool amn u etc 
xx


----------

